# SiriusXM internet radio coming to Ford's SYNC AppLink, complete with in-dash controls



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

SiriusXM internet radio coming to Ford's SYNC AppLink, complete with in-dash controls

Ford said a while back that it wanted more applications with support for voice control inside its vehicles, and slowly but surely the company's getting what it wished for. Just as Spotify did a few months ago, SiriusXM is now introducing its own app for the SYNC AppLink ecosystem, giving drivers access to the internet radio service right from their Ford's in-dash system. This also includes features like voice commands and steering wheel controls, as well as access to SiriusXM On Demand and MySXM. As part of the deal with the Satellite Radio company, the American car maker announced that customers purchasing one of those SYNC AppLink-ready autos will get a six-month subscription to the All Access Package -- which is usually $199 per year and has more than 160 channels to choose from.

Full Story Here


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Does $199 cover the SXM sub as well?


----------



## mpaquette (Sep 25, 2007)

Does this type of set up rely on your phone's data plan?


----------

